# Interesting story about delivery



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

https://apple.news/A-SXI60StRD2b_eVXEWTcgA


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good read.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The writer left out the part about 'life changing money!'.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This article is too “fluffy” for me. I can’t believe not one driver mentioned the wait time at restaurants, the vehicle repairs, etc. I can’t believe all of their food was ready. How come no GH driver represented?


----------

